# Here I go Again with Dual Centers...



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

This time, it's for real. (Movie trailer voiceover guy voice)

So I came up with the idea of using a pair of speakers identical to my mains (Definitive Technology Pro Tower 400) as a center channel.

The idea would be to move my component rack to the left (unfortunately it already crowds the left speaker) and my TV stand to the right (off center, asymmetry annoys me). This arrangement would allow me to place a tower in the gap and a tower on the open side of the TV. Inother words, I'd have towers flanking the tv. 

I would like some input on this idea. I think it would be pretty sweet, especially with an AT screen in front of the whole setup, but of course it has its downside. Some other issues I see with it include the fact that the left speaker in this arrangement would be sitting in a little box between the component rack and the TV. One partial solution could be to bring them forward so the baffles are a few inches ahead of the cabinet, but it still might make the left one sound sort of funky.

I know this must be tedious as all get out to read, my appologies. This would be undeniably sweet, but some of these issues may conspire with the cost factor to make it a less than worthwhile upgrade.

I want to hear what everyone thinks about this, though, maybe the placement wouldn't kill it. I know having true full range capabilities in the center would be awesome, though.

Thanks for reading that mess, and I look forward to any opinions you can offer.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

yourgrandma said:


> ... I came up with the idea of using a pair of speakers identical to my mains (Definitive Technology Pro Tower 400) as a center channel.


After reading the post ... Did I miss where are you going to put this center speakers :huh: (you mentioned left and right of TV, are those the front speakers???)

*The idea would be to move my component rack to the left (unfortunately it already crowds the left speaker) and my TV stand to the right (off center, asymmetry annoys me). This arrangement would allow me to place a tower in the gap and a tower on the open side of the TV. Inother words, I'd have towers flanking the tv. *



> ...off center, asymmetry annoys me


So, you don't want asymmetry for looks, Right??? ... but what about sound???
My TV is not exactly in the middle (I have a doorway, so I can't have it centered) ... but my speakers are centered on the wall :yes::yes: ... I can't say that you won't have a problem, but maybe if you have a receiver that does the autocalibration it will configure your system for a best response according to the speaker placement :huh: ... my suggestion is, to keep at lest the speakers placed asymmetrically :yes::yes:



> .... Some other issues I see with it include the fact that the left speaker in this arrangement would be sitting in a little box between the component rack and the TV. One partial solution could be to bring them forward so the baffles are a few inches ahead of the cabinet, but it still might make the left one sound sort of funky...


Just try both placement and see which one you like more ...:yes::yes::yes: ... I've had some ideas about speaker placement that are not recommended (poor sound, extra work for receiver, etc.) but I try them, some I liked and some I didn't ... but at the end, if you're happy with what you did ... keep it that way :T:T:T (What do you think of having four lefts and four rights??? ... there's a big difference when I use just one pair an all pairs :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I would be purchasing another pair of PT400s and using one pair for the mains and one pair for just the center. I have the mains located pretty well, so they'd stay where they are, but the TV would end up half a foot off to the right. The speakers are symmetrical in the room, and if I ran the two towers as centers, they would be as well.

I'm going to see if i can adequitly sketch it out with MSPaint. (If you've seen my paint skills, you're gonna want to see this)

I think that ought to clear up the misunderstanding. Well, I hope anyway.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

*Here's a little clarification.*










It's not to scale, but it gives a general feel for what I'm thinking.

Here's what it looks like now.










Just picture it with a tower on either side of the TV as well.

The distance between the centers would be about the same as from the centers to the mains. I wonder if that would sound weird. I bet it would be alright, especiallt with the centers toed in. Those towers have amazing imaging.:R


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Gak! Another post about laterally-paired centers and no recognition of the lobing and irregular spatial radiation that results. Of course, with that big, honking rack in the midst and a hard, reflective wall (do you have more?), all bets are off despite the physics. Seems like a step in the wrong direction to me.

Kal


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I figure this would happen, yet I did'nt edit the first post in my other thread (I'll do it now).

I'm sorry for the confusion, theyre both mine. Please elaborate, but only in this thread, please. I'm off to edit the other one, I'll be back with spesific questions...


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

So, of course I give no recognition to the lobing. I don't know what it is. Sorry my idea sucked so much as to have clearly bothered you. I would appreciate any info, but keep in mind, I'm not in your room rearranging things so theres no need to be short.

Lets start from the begining, if you could ellaborate on what exactly you mean, it would help me to understand why this is such a detestable plan.

And clearly my furnature and construction are those of the ill informed, but it's all I have at the moment.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry for being short; this issue comes up weekly in one forum or another. So, you are not so far out with the idea. The problem is basic: Any two drivers/speakers reproducing the same signals and separated by more than 1/2 wavelength will interfere destructively giving an irregular radiation pattern and, depending on the specific arrangement an emphasis on one axis flanked by cancellation. Simply put: it gives you less of horizontal sound field/sweet spot when you are actually trying to get more.

Kal


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I see... 

I figured it would be similar to a pair of speakers in a stereo arrangement, where the identical parts (in this case all of it) would sounl like it's coming from the midpoint between speakers.

I really don't need to buy another pair of mains, anyway, it was more of a thought excercise than anything. Thanks for the input.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Here's a little clarification.*



yourgrandma said:


> ...Just picture it with a tower on either side of the TV as well ...


Now I got it ... (somethimes I'm very, very slow :bigsmile



> ... The distance between the centers would be about the same as from the centers to the mains. I wonder if that would sound weird. I bet it would be alright, especiallt with the centers toed in. Those towers have amazing imaging...


Have you tried getting the center speaker sound through your mains??? ... I tried that on my system and I like it (I did it because my center was to high, near the ceiling, but now that I move it to the top of the TV I went bach to use a center speaker) ... if you like how it sounds it will be similar (to a point) as having the two pair of towers :scratchhead:

After looking at the picture; is there any way to just leave the TV and speakers in that place??? ... move the rest of your equipment to the rear or side wall??? ... it seems to me that maybe you get distracted by that entertainment center (unless you watch TV like me ... in the dark :whistling::whistling


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

yourgrandma said:


> I figured it would be similar to a pair of speakers in a stereo arrangement, where the identical parts (in this case all of it) would sounl like it's coming from the midpoint between speakers.


I suppose it would be similar except, the center channel is NOT in stereo.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I thought about building my equipment rack into the wall on the left, as it leads to a vacant space under the stairs, but it's not worth the work, I won't be living here forever. I think what I have now does a good job, but I figured there would be some advantage to using identical speakers for the center and mains.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

An identical speaker would be great,....in fact that is the best way, but just one center speaker. Placement is usually the biggest hinderance to being able to use the same speaker for a center as the L & R. And that is where the dedicated center comes into play.


----------

